# Rod tip repair.



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

To replace rod tip . Use Heat. a heat gun " Propaine Torch' Even a lighter if your out on the water. You are just heating glue inside tip. Do Not over heat ! Will damage blank. Just wave heat sorce across tip tube and not heating blank below tip. use pair of pliars' Old rag " Gloves' Whatever you have to pull off old tip. glue new tip on .


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

GREAT TIP, Pun intended!


----------

